# 1995 Nissan HB temperature issue



## crashrecovery21 (Feb 1, 2019)

I am at my wits end with this issue and have tried several avenues to fix it. 

The problem is that my 1995 Nissan HB 2.4L is not getting to operating temp. The only time it gets to operating temp is if the truck is parked or sitting at a light or something. I only have heat when its showing that it's at temp and soon as I start driving the temp guage goes down and I lose heat. 

It has a new water pump roughly 6k miles ago, New thermostat, new engine coolant temp sensor, new guage sensor, flushed system. The only thing I have found that I still need to fix is the Air Intake Temp sensor has the wires broken off. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you installed an aftermarket thermostat, I would suggest replacing it with a genuine Nissan thermostat. It sounds like the one you got is either opening at too low of a temperature or is partially stuck open. Also, make sure your fan clutch is working properly and not stuck "on" all the time.


----------



## crashrecovery21 (Feb 1, 2019)

There is no fan on the truck at all and it was an OEM thermostat from the Nissan dealership


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the outside temperature? If it is -45F (like some parts of the country are seeing now), then the engine probably just cannot create that much heat


----------



## nntsteven (Jan 13, 2019)

You could always block some of the radiator with cardboard to you figure it out should allow to warm up a little more than it is now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nntsteven (Jan 13, 2019)

Are used to have to do it to my 89 Chevy pick up I could never get it to really give good heat The cardboard worked 
for me I just took it out once spring hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1994nissanhb (Mar 12, 2019)

Took me 3 tries for my 94 hb got a Stant thermostat from pepboys now the guage is right on the money.


----------

